# Lag!



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Laggy!

Is it me or is this thing just laggy! I have reset the whole unit, reset the remote and no matter what it’s laggy!

I can be pushing the buttons to move left right top or bottom and sometimes it will move then hang and jump 5 things down. This happens everywhere no matter if it’s the app or main screen.

Google TV runs nice and smooth. What’s going on?


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

Well I connected it to my 5ghz and everything is fast.

does the google tv lab plug adapter work with tivo?


----------

